# Omega 3 fish oil. Does brands matter



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi

Can someone tell me if it matters on brands for omega 3 fish oils, i have been looking to get some, i was going to get an oil blend but it seems that omega 3 on its own is the way forward.

On ebay you can get a bag on 180 caps for a fiver, yet stores are charging twice that for a little tub.

What do you think and what type of dosage should i be taken.

Thanks for any replies in advance.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Doubt it makes a whole lot of difference ive always used asda's own and they do what they are made to do.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

EPA & DHA % is the usual difference

+ purity/source of the oils


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

mmmmm really so maybe a safe bet would be holland and barret. They have a good deal on just now buy one get on for a penny.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

I find these to be quite good: http://www.zipvit.co.uk/cgi-bin/popupprod3a1.pl?prodcode=A316&cartnumber=24541z&currency=Pounds Sterling

Holland and barratt didn't seem to have ones with a decent enough epa/dha content went i went there.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

> mmmmm really so maybe a safe bet would be holland and barret. They have a good deal on just now buy one get on for a penny.


Yes mate. Remember Boots and Tesco have 3 for 2 on constantly on their vits too.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Cheers fellas


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

xpower said:


> EPA & DHA % is the usual difference
> 
> + purity/source of the oils


Exactly this, who packages it matters not.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Any suggestions then lads


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I just bought 1000 for £22 from eBay! Deal! Thought I'd give them a go as bit skint at moment, usually buy them from bulkpowders or myprotein fishoils.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Cool seen them on ebay like


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

> Any suggestions then lads


Check purity and calculate dose per cap and caps to the £. A cheap option that requires 3x the dosing is not a cheap option


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Holland and Barrett do a tri oil capsule with krill/fish/salmon oil in each capsule with a good % EPA/DHA.....


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Clubvits?

Yeah they seem pretty decent to me.



C.Hill said:


> I just bought 1000 for £22 from eBay! Deal! Thought I'd give them a go as bit skint at moment, usually buy them from bulkpowders or myprotein fishoils.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

The label does not matter.

As mentioned EPA (Eicosapentaenoic acid) and DHA (Docosahexaenoic acid) content does matter. 1 gram oil generic Omega 3 oil does not contain 1 gram of EPA and DHA. So keep an eye out for this on label, see below for example:

Amount per 5ml serving:

EPA (Eicosapentaenoic acid): 825mg

DHA (Docosahexaenoic acid): 550mg

Omega-3 Fatty Acids: 30% min

From MyProteins 'Omega 3 Liquid' - Strawberry flavor: http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/omega_3_liquid

But what is also important, is:

Storage - Best stored in a cool dark place, fridge would be ideal

Bottle/container - It is best kept in dark bottles/containers to reduce exposer to light. Glass is my preference.

Form - I prefer liquid, as it is easier to tell if it has gone rancid. Gel caps are fine, but harder to tell when rancid. Fish oils should not taste fishy!

And so on.

A good ratio of EPA and DHA is one thing, but it is useless unless the oil its self is good quality.

I advocate a high intake of omega 3's, and so buy what I see as a good balance of quality and price. I opt for MyProteins (and did so before becoming a rep!) "Omega 3 - 1000mg' gel caps. And to assure quality, I bit into the gel caps to taste for rancidity.

I store them in the fridge to.

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/omega_3


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Are these any good...

Just am doing my shopping online tonight so i could just get these is they seem ok..

Omega Fish Oil 1000mg

providing:

Total Omega 300mg

EPA/DHA 260mg

http://groceries.asda.com/asda-estore/search/searchcontainer.jsp?trailSize=1&searchString=fish+oil&domainName=Products&headerVersion=v1&_requestid=59031


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

The first ones on the left link only went to the full page, asda 1000mg


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

For stuff like this I just go to bulk powders or my protein every time.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/omega_3 1000 caps £31

Amount per 2 softgel serving:

EPA (18%): 360mg

DHA (12%): 240mg


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

As has been said already, check for EPA and DHA content.

Better quality oils are about the sourcing i.e., type of fish and location. Ideally you will find some that have been tested to be free from heavy metals, pcbs and other contaminants.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

ok i was unsure on what to look for that was all 

Cheers


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/omega_3: £32 for 1000

http://goo.gl/dbK6B (ebay) : £21 for 1000

Both are same EPA/DHA, with the cheaper having a little more EPA


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Cheers Malibu.

After looking into this over the weekend, am thinking about the krill oil now they seem to get alot better reviews, cost more like


----------



## klosey (May 14, 2011)

TO be honest the basics i just go to local health shops 100mg 180 for £5..


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

100 mg,, you can get 1000mg , for quite cheap


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

> Cheers Malibu.
> 
> After looking into this over the weekend, am thinking about the krill oil now they seem to get alot better reviews, cost more like


Will have to take a look into it

also adding vitamin C 2-5g a day would be somthing to look into aswell mate


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

The best that was reviewed recently for EPH and DHA plus purity was Nordic Naturals - but it is the premium end of the scale...


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeah them noridcs cost a small fortune but they are meant to be the good..

Just ordered some of these as i already have an account with these, the EPA and DHA seems good.

http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/product.php/340/0/


----------

